# Opinions please: 1st Bike: 2014 Defy 2, 2011 Defy Advanced 4, 2013 Secteur Elite



## Slice57 (Jul 8, 2012)

*2014 Defy 2, 2011 Defy Advanced 4, 2013 Secteur Elite*

Hello-

First post. First wanted to thank everyone for all the great information on this board. I am a long time lurker, first time poster. My bike experience is very limited. A year ago I bought my first bike in a decade for general fitness purposes. I typically ride ~30-50 miles a week on paved bike trials. I got the bike from BD, it never really fit me and I recently sold it. I am 6'1 and about 225#.

I am now going the LBS route and have come across 3 options. I like each bike equally, so now I'm looking for opinions. Both LBS are great and offer a year of free adjustments.

Option 1:

2014 Giant Defy 2

10 speed tiagra

Defy 2 (2014) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

This will be the cheapest out the door, right where I want to be budget wise.

Option 2:

2013 Specialized Secteur Elite

10 speed tiagra

2013 Specialized Secteur Elite Compact - BikePedia

$50 more then the Defy 2, right at the max of what I wanted to spend.

Option 3:

2011 Giant Defy Advanced 4

9 speed tiagra

Defy Advanced 4 (2011) - Bikes | Giant Bicycles | United States

This one is $250 more then the Defy 2. If it is really worth it, I could come up with the extra cash, but would prefer not spending the extra money. 

I already have a helmet, gloves and some apparel.

So, what do you think? Do you think the full carbon bike is worth the price? Any concern about the 9 speed tiagra vs. the 10 speed?

Thank you all for the valuable opinions.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As you've already learned, fit trumps all else, so my advice is to get the one that fits best.

If they all fit the same (the Defy's would), I personally think 10 speed Tiagra wins over 9 speed, more because of the added refinement than the added gear. This narrows things down to the Defy 2 and Secteur. 

Nice thing about the Secteur is that you can fit somewhat wider tires (28c's) which may be of some benefit, given your weight. I don't know if the same holds true of the Defy.

An added benefit of running wider tires is that they'll smooth the ride, making a full CF frameset unnecessary. :wink5:


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

but the defy advanced 4 and y'ou'll not suffer upgraditis, which can be far more costly than $250. it's enough bike that you'll enjoy it now and for a very long time.


----------



## Slice57 (Jul 8, 2012)

Assuming I don't upgrade a thing on any of the bikes, will they all last the same? What if I did want to sell in a year or two to upgrade, would the 9 speed with full carbon hold its value even with the age?

I've saved for awhile now and cannot afford to lose 50% on the bike like I did with my online purchase!

Thank you again


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Slice57 said:


> Assuming I don't upgrade a thing on any of the bikes, will they all last the same? What if I did want to sell in a year or two to upgrade, would the 9 speed with full carbon hold its value even with the age?
> 
> I've saved for awhile now and cannot afford to lose 50% on the bike like I did with my online purchase!
> 
> Thank you again


All durable goods have a useful life cycle. Any of these bikes (and components) will meet your needs and prove durable.

I'm not sure I'd be looking to buy a bike based on it holding its value (or reselling it), but since you are, not unlike vehicles, the more you spend, the more the product depreciates, percentage-wise.

When I make these types of decisions, I generally feel most comfortable in the middle of my high/ low range. Usually works out.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Ride them all. Buy the one you like best


----------



## Slice57 (Jul 8, 2012)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Ride them all. Buy the one you like best


With what I'm coming from, all of them feel great! It's amazing how good they feel and how smooth they shift. I probably don't know enough to even notice the differences, that's why I'm so torn!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Slice57 said:


> With what I'm coming from, all of them feel great! It's amazing how good they feel and how smooth they shift. I probably don't know enough to even notice the differences, that's why I'm so torn!


If you can't tell a difference, why up your budget??


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Ride them all - get the one that makes you WANT to ride it.


----------



## Slice57 (Jul 8, 2012)

Very good point.


----------



## mattarrules (Sep 21, 2013)

Maybe go with a good aluminum frame. They are stiff and comfy. But all those bikes are okay. Choose the one that feels the best


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Slice57 said:


> With what I'm coming from, all of them feel great! It's amazing how good they feel and how smooth they shift. I probably don't know enough to even notice the differences, that's why I'm so torn!


Buy the cheapest. You still need a helmet, clothes, shoes, a pump, tools, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Slice57 said:


> Option 1:
> 
> 2014 Giant Defy 2
> 
> ...


2014 Giant Defy 2 FTW! Why pay more?


----------



## DrAstro (Jul 24, 2013)

I would go for the Defy 2. I'm a commuter on occasionally dirt/gravel so I couldn't go full on road bike. If I could have, it would have been that one. Plus its consistently ranked as a "Top Pick" in its price range by various bicycling magazines.


----------

